# Auzentech finally released new Win8 drivers!



## RejZoR (Jan 31, 2013)

*LINK:*
http://www.auzentech.com/site/download/updates.php

And the best part is, they seem to install just fine on Win7 as well, even though they state its just a Win8 driver. No modifications needed, just download them and install as usual. You'll have to first uninstall old drivers though.

Drivers for X-Fi Forte are dated 2012.12.20 so they are fairly recent. Haven't done any gaming with them yet but music sounds great. Wanted to sell it and give Sound Blaster Z a try but i think i'll keep it for a bit longer now...


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 31, 2013)

I will give them a try on my Meridian 2G.



Will not install on win7.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 1, 2013)

Are you sure they won't install on Win7 ? I'm using Win7 SP1 64bit and it went perfectly smoothly.

I used this EXE to install:
.\Audio\Setup\setup.exe


----------



## The Von Matrices (Feb 1, 2013)

Too bad my Auzentech X-Fi Forte didn't even last the life of Windows 7...  I don't think I'm alone either.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine died after like year and a half. I got it replaced in warranty, this one seems to work ok for now (knocking on wood). I hope it will stay this way.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 3, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Are you sure they won't install on Win7 ? I'm using Win7 SP1 64bit and it went perfectly smoothly.
> 
> I used this EXE to install:
> .\Audio\Setup\setup.exe



I do not have that file path.

I downloaded the driver .zip file, extracted it, opened the folder and there was a subfolder named Auzen_XMeridian7.12G_8788-1.01_W8-CR, in which was Setup.exe, CmiMergeSetup.ini, and a subfolder named Win8. Running Setup.exe results in: 







Opening the Wn8 folder, I find another Setup.exe which causes:






So, it appears it does not work for X-Meridian.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, Meridian is using C-Media Oxygen chip, my Forte is using X-Fi. So that's probably the reason.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 7, 2013)

Do they still sell sound cards? I want to get a PCIe one, but don't want to be stuck with Asus, or the horrid Creative Recon3D cards.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 7, 2013)

I think they still sell X-Fi Forte.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 10, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Too bad my Auzentech X-Fi Forte didn't even last the life of Windows 7...  I don't think I'm alone either.


Best thing I could have done with my life was selling the card after 2nd replacement 
I am SO happy using onboard crap which doesn't give me ANY problems now.


----------

